# Jmans Reclining Buddha



## jmansweed (Mar 2, 2010)

Recent medicinal harvest. 100% organic as usual - Earth Juice solubles and Pro-mix medium. I'm not the best camera man - no flash used in most of the photos........


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 2, 2010)

wow man. they are beautiful. thanks for sharring.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 20, 2010)

Dunno HOW i missed a beauty like THAT!:holysheep:  Nice job, Jman...


----------



## here2learn (Mar 20, 2010)

that is a gorgeous girl you have there


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 20, 2010)

wow thats wot its all about nice pics


----------



## the chef (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice Jmann!


----------



## ishnish (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice.  :48:


----------

